# Need bail spring for 301A.



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone know a local source?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MITCHE...187024&hash=item46463ad823:g:QOYAAOSwAKxWbxSm


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Pannipper on ebay should have it he has alot of old mitchell parts...You could get some wire ,coil it up and cut it to fit then heat it in the oven to 400 for 30minutes or so and it will be a spring.....


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol...i know I can eBay one...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Have you checked with oceanmaster or pompano joe

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------

